# Water & goats



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Have a question? Live deep in South East Texas. HOT! My LGD seems even as a puppy to be hot and its just spring. I want to add a big oblong galv. wash tub for her to get in to cool off. Think this will be a problem for my Nigerians they are just babies right now! I don't want any drowned goats! I am new to this GOAT FEVER!!!! LOVING EVERY MINUTE OF IT!
posting.php?mode=post&f=49&sid=f658bd6079462aabdebe6097cb4e96b8#


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Unfortunately having a tub that size can be a problem for them to drown in. The goats are curious and will possibly jump up and fall into it and drown. Our dog also loves to jump into a tub. Maybe a shallow kid pool would be better for now? We just let our boer babies down the hill to be with the yearlings. We did have to change the water trough into something smaller that they could not jump into and drown. When they get bigger, we will put the bigger water trough back. Those small flat sided buckets that hang on a fence work great for most babies safety.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say you would be safer with a kids pool or another type tub with low walls.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Last year when we got our LGD (GP) as a pup and had kids on the ground we bought a small kiddy pool and only filled it a little so in case the kids did jump in.

Turns out one of our babies was watching the pup get in the pool lay on one side, turn over and get out. The baby started doing the same thing, so you never want the water to be too high just in case they do happen to get in.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, kiddie pool it is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.. I agree.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share that I had a 5 gallon bucket of water out for the dog and one of my babies thought she was gonna jump on top of the bucket ! When she landed inside of the bucket of water she hopped right back out. Thank goodness I witnessed it all and was there if she would have gotten in trouble! It was funny after it was over! :leap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I found a 15 gal. water trough I think made by Rubbermaid. It gives my goats plenty of water and it is short enough that even if my kids jump in they can right back out. I have nubians so my babies are longer legged.


----------

